# Gaggia Evolution Question



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

I made an espresso earlier and as my new knock box arrived I emptied the portafilter and put it back in place and then turned on the steam button to steam some milk. I started getting steam coming out of both spouts of the portafilter.

Was that just because the puck wasn't in place or is there something up with my machine? I've noticed it drips water from the portafilter and the steam wand a tiny bit when I first turn it on and it heats up.

Any information would be much appreciated as I'm still very new to this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

